# I don’t get it!



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I don’t get why people walk dogs off leash in parks! It’s such a risk to all involved! Teddy and I had dog training today(which is going great) so we stopped by the dog park cause he was amped! This park has several and none of them occupied. I scoped it’s all out and took Teddy in. Man he had fun! Anyways, towards the end I saw a dog run up to fence. First thoughts it was a stray cause why would it not be on leash or with an owner. Few minutes later woman walks up. I asked if that was her dog! She said yes he just loves to ‘free walk’ she called it. She let her dog in and he quickly got dominate with Teddy and Teddy was perfectly fine not being he just wanted to play. I stuck close cause i wasn’t gonna have trouble. Teddy tried several times to just jump and play and b silly and her dog would growl and show teeth. I would step in and snap and ‘free walker’ would back off. I asked woman if he dog likes to play with other dogs. Her reply was: depends on the mood!! I said well he bites my dog I’m gonna b in a mood. She said well we can go. I said that sounds great. She opens the gate and leaves and dog is way ahead ‘free walking’. I will never understand people who do this. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So irresponsible of her. At least she left without things getting rougher.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had a few run ins with people who walk their dogs off leash because the dogs have poor leash manners. The worst was a moderately dog aggressive Newfie owned by an elderly couple and their mentally unbalanced son. They always walked the dog off leash because he would pull. The dog was obedient with the husband; not so much with the wife and son. The best part was that the son was in total denial about his dog's aggression and would scream at me for crossing the street to avoid them.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Part of todays "Its all about Me" society. So rude.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I do sometimes walk my dogs off leash in a park. We don’t have any dog parks around for small dogs. So when I see there is nobody around, I will let them run around and I watch like a hawk to spot any dog before they get too close. Then I put the leashes back on.

Same if there is someone coming too close. Not everyone likes a small dog sniffing their ankle.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Like I'm going to take a stranger's word that her dog doesn't bite.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh just ugh. Dechi I understand why you sometimes let your dogs run free and think you are very responsible about how you supervise that to keep things safe for all concerned. Otherwise this is just so wrong. If I am walking let's say Peeves on leash I see a disaster in the making if we meet a "free walking" dog. He is at disadvantage if the dog attacks. I am in danger if I don't drop his leash fast enough. He will be blamed even if the other dog is large because he is a GSD even if he is the dog that takes the brunt of the damage. He will be 12 years old in a heartbeat and his reflexes have slowed. He has always pretty much been a cupcake too.


----------

